# Wildlife Photographer of the Year



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Some really clever photos this year

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8318271.stm

cheers
TA


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now THAT is some skilful photography ray: (And a bit of luck :wink)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it possible that the judges have never heard of Photoshop ???


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> Is it possible that the judges have never heard of Photoshop ???


:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Apparently I was talking recently with my brother-in-law about this a few days ago and he told me that the photographer confessed to having set up the picture using a stuffed animal, after another photographer (who is involved in that type of stuff) got the judges thinking .. apparently none of the other nature photographers noticed or wanted to notice the improbability of ever being able to catch the shot.


----------



## quirkyspider (Nov 16, 2008)

don't mean to be picky, but I think it was a trained animal rather than stuffed. He won the top prize, but was disqualified when the judges found out. The right decision, I guess, considering it was a wildlife competition, but nevertheless a great photo.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it really doesn't matter .. the info I dug up a short while ago stated that it was rumoured to have been a local pet & tame. Other press cuttings I had found, seemed to indicate that it might have been stuffed.
Only the photographer knows and he by all accounts is not telling, claiming according to latest press reports, that he is innocent of using a trained animal.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think it was a stuffed wolf, although it's tum does look a bit enlarged so it might be stuffed with food :grin:

All the same, as quirkyspider says, whether it's tame or not, it's still a beautiful photo - The debate about 'Wildlife Photo' is more politics and 'sour grapes' I reckon.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you read the news-feeds it's more a question of bringing the profession of Nature Photographer into disrepute.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see the point of the argument but at the same time, a wolf is an animal therefore 'Natural' - Then again, I'm not really into nit-picking and I think I'm in my 'Libra' mode :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the whole point is that the photo's are "WILD" life photo's taken in Natural surroundings .. NOT tamed animals in set up photo's in someones back yard :laugh:

but like I said .. it's besides the point. The guy cheated, the prize forfeited, his reputation shot .. he would have been better off using photoshop :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very true, I can see both sides of the argument - I'm just glad I managed to get a large enough good quality picture to use as one of my 'Desktop Slideshow' pics :grin:


----------

